# Las Victory helmet...any opinions?



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

i have an aging bell sweep helmet and would like something different. does anyone have the las victory helmet and if so, what do you think?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Never heard of it.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

no one has the las victory helmet? it looks like...


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

OK. That's really nice. I'd go for it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Try a few on, check for comfort, fit and vision. 

Then get the red one.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have one and like it but it just fit my head more comfortably than others. I tried on just about every one they had and the LAS fit perfectly. I like the way the inside liner comes out so it can be washed also.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

C130 said:


> I have one and like it but it just fit my head more comfortably than others. I tried on just about every one they had and the LAS fit perfectly. I like the way the inside liner comes out so it can be washed also.


+1, I like mine.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks for the comments. i'm looking for a bay area store who stocks them...so i can see how they fit


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

if its ne thing like the haxial the liner, wile comfy n nice in the winter..will positively make ur head melt in the summer


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

*Las*

Had another helmet on order when I tried on the LAS. It fit perfect and has held up well. No regrets.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

kenyonCycleist said:


> if its ne thing like the haxial the liner, wile comfy n nice in the winter..will positively make ur head melt in the summer


kenyon, thanks for this consideration. california summer do get hot... 

is overheating an issue with others using this helmet?

thanks in advance


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

similar experience to kenyon- tho i can't say if it applies to the LAS Victory, neither the Haxial nor the Squalo I tried cooled very well due to the design of the liner.in spite of all the agressive looking ventilation holes both of them had very restricted airflow for channeling heat away from the head.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

caterham said:


> similar experience to kenyon- tho i can't say if it applies to the LAS Victory, neither the Haxial nor the Squalo I tried cooled very well due to the design of the liner.in spite of all the agressive looking ventilation holes both of them had very restricted airflow for channeling heat away from the head.



himmm, does anyone know who stocks Las helmets in the bay area?


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Don't get that.*



tsutaoka said:


> i have an aging bell sweep helmet and would like something different. does anyone have the las victory helmet and if so, what do you think?



It looks just like the Sweep. Get the Squalo. It has SPIKES!!!

-Smarty


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Overheating? That means you need to go faster! Stomp on the cranks, baby!


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

I wear a headsweats under my helmet all the time and never had issues with overheating. I think it helps keep me cooler by wicking the sweat. Plus, I am bald, so it keeps my head shaded as well. I can't imagine that the mesh liner in this helmet (at least that's what it looks like in the photo above) would make anyone overheat. 

That said, buy helmet on fit first.


----------



## gs3exec (Aug 7, 2007)

As MW indicated, buy helmet on fit first.

I just recently bought this helmet and prefer the fit over the 7 year old Giro Atmos (USPS) it is replacing. I went to two stores to try on the Giro Ionos, Lazer Genesis, LAS Victory, and LAS Istrion. I would have chosen the Lazer for their adjustment system, but it sat a little higher compared to the Giro and LAS. 

It holds up pretty well and comes with a "summer liner" that you can switch with the ones that came with the helmet. I highly recommend it.


----------



## joyride42 (Mar 31, 2009)

My company hooked me up with a Squalo, and I love it. It really isnt that hot in the summer. It comes with a summer and winter liner, which is a plus. Anyway, I dont think you would be disappointed with it. Plus it looks bad ass


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

I was lucky enough to have a LBS that carried the LAS line I tried on all their helmets, at least the ones available in the US. The Haxial fit me the best, so like any good rider, I bought one in red to match my road bike, then a blue one 5 months later to match my cross bike.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

i have the $200 las and love it


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas
I am shopping for my 2nd Helmet I currently own a Specialized Sworks which is phenominal and very light. I just cant get over the ugly cut off on the back.

My friends who own a cycling shop in Florida mentioned these helmets. the wife co owner said they are very nice looking. So which model is their top of the line? and how many grams?

Thanks please post some pics if you own one.


Its how I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

gs3exec said:


> buy helmet on fit first.


+10000000000000000000000000


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I had a haxial and I liked everything about it except--- the ventilation sucked. with or without the netting stuff in there. First day it got over 80 degrees and I took that thing off and never put it back on again. 
Not sure how the other models compare.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mdeth1313 said:


> I had a haxial and I liked everything about it except--- the ventilation sucked. with or without the netting stuff in there. First day it got over 80 degrees and I took that thing off and never put it back on again.
> Not sure how the other models compare.


QUOTE=Mdeth1313]I had a haxial and I liked everything about it except--- the ventilation sucked. with or without the netting stuff in there. First day it got over 80 degrees and I took that thing off and never put it back on again. 
Not sure how the other models compare.[/QUOTE]

HAHHAHAHAHAH 

Dayyyuuum if that thing got hot on your Head at 80 Degrees I dont want any part of it.lol
It gets up to 100 degrees here in the Midwest maybe I should stick with the Sworks specialized,

Thanks Mdeth for the Info

Midwest Playa
Its how I roll


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Midwest Playa said:


> QUOTE=Mdeth1313]I had a haxial and I liked everything about it except--- the ventilation sucked. with or without the netting stuff in there. First day it got over 80 degrees and I took that thing off and never put it back on again.
> Not sure how the other models compare.


HAHHAHAHAHAH 

Dayyyuuum if that thing got hot on your Head at 80 Degrees I dont want any part of it.lol
It gets up to 100 degrees here in the Midwest maybe I should stick with the Sworks specialized,

Thanks Mdeth for the Info

Midwest Playa
Its how I roll[/QUOTE]

Keep in mind, that was the haxial- I dont know about the others, but in reading reviews, bell, giro and I believe specialized also have channels inside the helmet that allow airflow around your head- many of the others don't, or at least didn't.

Before the haxial, I used a giro atmos- I tried on the specialized, but I was in between sizes-- 

if you don't mind the trouble- you may want to consider a catlike whisper (team cervelo and euskatel use it). I picked up one in canada and you can (or could) get them from the UK for under $200. That thing vents like nothing else- I've been using mine for over a year now-- I dont think I'll ever switch to anything else.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mdeth1313 said:


> HAHHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Dayyyuuum if that thing got hot on your Head at 80 Degrees I dont want any part of it.lol
> It gets up to 100 degrees here in the Midwest maybe I should stick with the Sworks specialized,
> ...


Keep in mind, that was the haxial- I dont know about the others, but in reading reviews, bell, giro and I believe specialized also have channels inside the helmet that allow airflow around your head- many of the others don't, or at least didn't.

Before the haxial, I used a giro atmos- I tried on the specialized, but I was in between sizes-- 

if you don't mind the trouble- you may want to consider a catlike whisper (team cervelo and euskatel use it). I picked up one in canada and you can (or could) get them from the UK for under $200. That thing vents like nothing else- I've been using mine for over a year now-- I dont think I'll ever switch to anything else.[/QUOTE]


I have a friend in UK who might be able to buy one for me and ship it thats how I got my Specialized sworks for $149.00 Brand New

Ok thanks for the Input that is a light helmet right??Catlike Whisper????

Thanks Again

MidwestPlaya
Its how I roll


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

by far my favorite helmets are the catlikes. i now own a kompact pro and vacuum models. they were amoungst the most comfortable, best ventilated and least bulky of the more than a dozen other helmets that i bought or tried, including giro ionos,bell volt,garneau exo nerve, selev matrix,shain bk100,spiuk nexion,limar 969,uvex race boss and LAS haxial & squalo. the catlikes have better than average coverage at the back of the head and seem to produce a little less wind noise.than other helmets. forward visibility when on the drops is a major plus as well.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

caterham said:


> by far my favorite helmets are the catlikes. i now own a kompact pro and vacuum models. they were amoungst the most comfortable, best ventilated and least bulky of the more than a dozen other helmets that i bought or tried, including giro ionos,bell volt,garneau exo nerve, selev matrix,shain bk100,spiuk nexion,limar 969,uvex race boss and LAS haxial & squalo. the catlikes have better than average coverage at the back of the head and seem to produce a little less wind noise.than other helmets. forward visibility when on the drops is a major plus as well.


Dang Caterham

You should open a helmet shop. lol I actually love the Specialized Sworks. They are light and well ventilated but just look ugly in my opinion in the back that daggone cutoff i cant get used to it.

I already emailed my friend in UK see how much he can get me a catlike or do you have any connections? Maybe I can get a good deal on one. Better yet do you have one in your inventory for sale? I am a medium to large. lol

Thanks for the input

Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## Courageous Lion (May 4, 2008)

I have a friend who was stung in the head by a big red wasp that came through a vent on his Giro. I also had a Giro Ionos that I wore that was uncomfortable in the front after a 20+ ride.
I wondered...does anyone make a helmet with a bug screen? Sure enough...I found LAS. Since then I have purchased on Ebay and elsewhere about 6 Haxial helmets in different colors for myself and my two boys who ride. My recent headlamp purchase just would not work on the Haxial because of the shape of the vents. So I found that LAS had just released the Victory and looking at the design with the middle vent I figured the light mount would work well. And it DOES. I purchased the large Victory in Red and White. It also has my Twenty20 camera on it. Here is a shot of the helmet with the light...


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

I have the Squalo it's the nicest helmet I've had and I 've had a lot of them.
It's getting old so I need to replace I am going to get the Victory mysel
And it comes in Stealth flat black too


----------



## Courageous Lion (May 4, 2008)

Now BLACK, especially flat black, I could understand getting hot in the summer...


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Courageous Lion said:


> Now BLACK, especially flat black, I could understand getting hot in the summer...


It really doesn't surprisingly enough


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a narrow-ish shaped head. I have tried every helmet brand i can find and the best two so far are the Lazer Genesis and Specialized S-Works. These are the only helmets that don't make me look like a mushroom head.

I love the style of the Las Victory. So clean looking. Is anyone able to tell me if it would suit my headshape, given what I have mentioned?

LAS are almost non-existent in Australia, and the only shop I can find that stocks them is an 18 hour drive away!


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

sam575 said:


> I have a narrow-ish shaped head. I have tried every helmet brand i can find and the best two so far are the Lazer Genesis and Specialized S-Works. These are the only helmets that don't make me look like a mushroom head.
> 
> I love the style of the Las Victory. So clean looking. Is anyone able to tell me if it would suit my headshape, given what I have mentioned?
> 
> LAS are almost non-existent in Australia, and the only shop I can find that stocks them is an 18 hour drive away!


Haven't tried Lazer or Specialized I'm afraid, but I used to wear a Bell and now have the Las Squalo (which I love), so that's at least a first clue to get you started...


----------



## dontbetoomuchofa (Sep 6, 2010)

Las makes a very nice helmet. Great fit and ventilation. Also, you can often find them available at Sierra Trading Post on sale for nearly half price.


----------



## Lovetoclimb (Apr 6, 2007)

Just ordered one myself based on positive reviews and a deal I could not pass up (classifieds on this site!)

Check the Pez cycling news review of the helmet. The articles author did some creative modifications to the "summer" liner of his LAS and said it made the channeling much better. I plan to inquire with him about the mods he made for my helmet. Ohio summers YUCK!


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes it's easy to modify the red summer liner. Just cut out the bits you don't want. I have a bit at the front for frehead sweat/comfort and two strips running along the top. I probably removed 80% of the liner.
This mod makes it more comfortable and increases airflow significantly.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

FYI, Cycling Plus Magazine (#1 cycling magazine in the UK) picked the LAS Victory as their winner in a recent helmet shootout.


----------

